# General > Birdwatching >  Swallows

## WeeBurd

I was delighted to see my first swallows of the year today - two lovely wee ones, flitting aboot over the river in Halkirk. 

I know they're nothing fancy,  but I think they're adoreable, and they serve as a nice wee reminder that summer's on it's way!  :Grin:

----------


## whaligoechiel

On my way to work this morning on the road up to Weydale a single House Martin crossed over the road in front of me against wind and snow Poor wee sod not much food on the go just now 
Was just going to post if this was one of the first that had come back to Caithness 
This is about the time for the first to show up
The Schoid storm is living up its reputation as normal but the sun will 
shine next week
Then wait for the May Gobs

----------


## wifie

> I was delighted to see my first swallows of the year today - two lovely wee ones, flitting aboot over the river in Halkirk. 
> 
> I know they're nothing fancy,  but I think they're adoreable, and they serve as a nice wee reminder that summer's on it's way!


Yer lovely and positive Weeburd!   :Grin: 




> The Schoid storm is living up its reputation as normal but the sun will shine next week
> Then wait for the May Gobs


LOL mibbe no so much positivity from you whaligoechiel (great name btw) but you have a point none-the-less!   :Grin:

----------


## moses

theyre back early, is that a sign of a good summer?

----------


## the_count

hmmm 20th .. that was yesterday lol .... it snowed in wick and castletown so if its a sign of an early spring/summer where is it. Having said that there were a couple down near the sea wall in wick today, its always good to see em back  ::

----------


## flojo

Seen a group of 20 or more at the boating pond in Thurso on Monday.  Think they were HouseMartins.

----------


## Stack Rock

Usually about the May day holiday weekend before they usually arrive in Staxigoe. Insects thye feed on won't get going until it warms up.

----------


## Stack Rock

> Usually about the May day holiday weekend before they usually arrive in Staxigoe. Insects thye feed on won't get going until it warms up.


Spoke too soon, first one spotted on my telephone line 30 mins ago

----------


## nemosia

Obviously there are a individual birds that arrive early or leave late. I've seen a swallow over Victoria walk on 23 March but this table from reports received by the county recorder gives a better idea of typical arrival and departure dates.

----------


## Kenn

Saw a few around Lybster today.

----------


## Gronnuck

We're still waiting to see if the Swallows and House Martins return to the eaves of our house and garage; a sure sign that summer has arrived.  :Grin: 
They busied themselves last year and many of the nests had two broods. OK they leave a bit of a mess but cleaning it up at the end of summer is a small price to pay for such wonderful lodgers.
It's always a great disappointment when they leave but its lovely to know they'll be back.  :Grin:

----------


## dafi

We saw Swallows and Snowbuntings on sunday within an half an hour of each other! A real sort of crossover of seasons.

----------


## greener

Saw 2 this afternoon on the phone line great to see them back so early :Grin:

----------


## Claw

Our dogs will be delighted they spend the summer chasing swallows with the swallows taking the complete micky with them. Great to watch

----------


## greener

> Our dogs will be delighted they spend the summer chasing swallows with the swallows taking the complete micky with them. Great to watch


Would be great to see, any chance of getting a photo or 2

----------


## pegasus

My sister never failed to keep me updated when the first swallow of the year arrived to nest under her eaves. Since I lived in suburbia at the time, this only served to intensify my longing to see the wee swallows once more. She also never forgot to tell me when the last swallow departed for distant shores.  ::

----------


## fender

Had one this afternoon flew into the garage, had a look around and left

----------


## pegasus

> Had one this afternoon flew into the garage, had a look around and left


 We used to have them nesting in the shed, but since we got a cat they have never come back  ::

----------


## Sandra_B

There's a couple that come and sit on the phone wire outside my bedroom window every morning. What a noisy pair, wish they didn't waken so early!!

----------


## nemosia

A couple of swallows over Castlehill this morning.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Swallows? In Caithness? In November?...Blimey!!! ::

----------


## argyle kid

I saw that your chart for this year was not updated and thought that my sighting was unique. However that was before I noticed your last posting.
The title to my photo if it gets attached is"one of you should not be here"

It was taken on 09/11/10 at Wick harbour when I was looking at the stormy bay.There were lots of flies disturbed by the waves and were displaced on the road.But this food for swallows can not last as the colder weather continues?

Regards AK.
 Sorry can't see how to attach a image!!!!

----------


## dafi

Hi there AK and welcome aboard. Thats an interesting sighting!

To post a photo you need to post a link to your photo from a hosting site like Photobucket.

----------

